# ESPN 2004 Redraft: Howard #1, Nelson #2



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?page=redraft/2004_v2


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

though i cant read it, that's good news.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Can't reeeeaaaad.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

theres no redrafts in life, u live with what u picked and if nelson did go #2, he wouldnt be with orlando so i dont see how this is good news.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> theres no redrafts in life, u live with what u picked and if nelson did go #2, he wouldnt be with orlando so i dont see how this is good news.


It's good news for everybody. Instead of drafting PURELY on potential, teams should be looking at people with college experience. Yes I know how rediculous this sounds since Dwight Howard came straight from HS in the exact same draft. 

But solely looking at this draft's PGs alone, Jameer has adjusted the best. Chris Duhon, who fell down to the 2nd round, is also doing really well. As is Devin Harris. The HS kids, Sebastian Telfair and Shaun Livingston, not so well.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> theres no redrafts in life, u live with what u picked and if nelson did go #2, he wouldnt be with orlando so i dont see how this is good news.



This is GREAT news because Orlando picked both 1 and 2 with the 1st pick and the 20th pick.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Believe it or not, Dwight Howard didn't have the best 2005-06 PER in this draft class. He wasn't even the best on his own team. Both those honors belong to Nelson (19.55 to Howard's 19.37), who took over for Steve Francis at midseason and immediately established himself as one of the league's better point guards. He was an absolute steal as the 20th overall pick in 2004, and had Orlando not given away Anderson Varejao this might be one of the best one-team draft hauls ever.


That was one hell of a draft. There are a few guys in that class that will most likely end up being better overall than Jameer, but still, a franchise changing draft for Orlando. And ****, had we kept Varejao... wow.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I wouldn't put much weight into the piece, as it isn't really going to affect how they play on the court. It is nice to see Nelson getting some pub though, definitely deserved. He played like the 2nd best player of the class last year, however Harris and Livingston both were apart of playoff runs so they will receive more light.

I might not take Nelson longterm as the 2nd best option, but boy it'd be close. He's really impressed me over the last year.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Is Hollinger on crack J smooth would have gone number 2 he has more ALL AROUND talent than any one, I would have pick Livingston number 3 he has all the tools to be the special player of this draft. We know Dwight should go number 1 he is an absolute beast on the boards and has unbelievable athletecism.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Is Hollinger on crack J smooth would have gone number 2 he has more ALL AROUND talent than any one, I would have pick Livingston number 3 he has all the tools to be the special player of this draft. We know Dwight should go number 1 he is an absolute beast on the boards and has unbelievable athletecism.



Smith might go ahead of Nelson still based on potential but I don't think that is the point of it. The point of it, if I'm not mistaken, is to kind of rank them by what they have done so far. And Nelson's numbers as a starter since being drafted have been pretty darn good.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Emeka has one injury filled season and everyone forgets about him?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> Emeka has one injury filled season and everyone forgets about him?



No. The PER stats show Nelson should be above Emeka. Emeka's numbers weren't that fantastic as a rook (his efficiency stunk) and he wasn't looking very good last year before he got injured. Emeka isn't a number one guy and I think using him as one is setting him up for failure.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

glad i made the fan club


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Is Hollinger on crack J smooth would have gone number 2 he has more ALL AROUND talent than any one, I would have pick Livingston number 3 he has all the tools to be the special player of this draft. We know Dwight should go number 1 he is an absolute beast on the boards and has unbelievable athletecism.


I agree.

It's amazing that Josh Smith & Dwight Howard played on the same AAU squad. And now, both are on the fast track to NBA stardom.


----------

